# Half blind dados



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

I am making a bookcase and am planning to use half blind dados. I don't plan on chiseling the rounded part of the dados after routing. Instead of creating a small notch in the shelf that would cover the dado, I plan to round the shelf edge and then slide the shelf into the dado. The only thing is the shelves and sides of the bookcase would not be flush. Does anyone see an issue with joining the shelves and sides in such a way?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Assuming half-blind dado is synonymous with stopped dado. That shouldn't be an issue, some cases have the front shelf edge recessed from the outer case frame. And, some achieve this look buy making everything flush, and then adding a face frame around the outside case only.

If you're not planning on having a rabbet around the shelf edge to hide any minor gaps, definitely do test pieces when setting up the front edge bullnose and get it perfect before cutting the actual workpieces.

I think the easier method would be to do a shoulder/rabbet on the ends of the shelf, so you're not relying on your everything being amazingly perfect.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree with Ed. The stopped dado comes into the picture when there isn't a face frame, so you can avoid breaking the visual line of the stiles or sides. if you are using a face frame, you won't need to use the stopped dado. Also it is pretty regular to see the shelves rabbeted as Ed suggests so that there are fewer chances for gaps. I've done it that way but I've also just made the dado's the thickness of the shelf. Either is fine if you take care an set up well. Don't make the dados too deep (1/4 inch is all you need with a little extra "wiggle room" built in). Outside of that and watching out for cross grain joints, you should have no problem with what you suggested.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

If I were building the project, and using 3/4" material, I would make the dados 3/8" deep instead of 1/4"....I like a little more security and depth.


----------

